# Want a New AMD machine



## king_of all (Nov 28, 2013)

Hey guy I had an old PC amd phenom x2 550 BE + GAma78gmus2h rev 1.0 corsair xm2 2x2 ddr2 ram, CM extreme 600 w SMPS, but the MB died and I have to sold the thing seperately so now I am thinking of assembling a new pc, please help me in suggesting a new processor and MB also 
-*should I buy a new chassis since my old CM elite 410 is working fine too* ?
- Already have these thing should they be replaced for the new system
-1KVA microtek inverter
-200+500 GB WD HD SATA
-HP DVD1260 

*1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and  games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office  work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid  the word 'et cetera.')*
Ans:GTA 4 need for speed , metal of honour call of duty, max payne 4
-Megui ( video encoding often)
-1080 movie playing
-Dual monitor ( BEnq G2222 HDL & SAmsung HD LED TV series 4 ) for watching movies
-Downloading 5-10 hours daily

*2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.*
Ans: 22 - 30 K

*3. Planning to overclock?*
Ans:MAy be after 2-4 years not soon

*4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?*
Ans:Windows 7 x64 ultimate

*5. How much hard drive space is needed?*
Ans:already have 700 GB will buy 1 tb more but external

*6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen  size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want  to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.*
Ans:Already hace BENQ G2222 HDL 21" 1980x1080 display Dual DVI connection

*7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?*
Ans:HDD DVDROM, CHAssis CM elite 410 already have this

*8. When are you planning to buy the system?*
Ans: within a week, could wait a month at most if any new "thing" is coming 

*9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?*
Ans:Yes buit  it before with the help of this very same forum in 2009 

*10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?*
Anselhi, will buy from Nehru place it like 6-7 KM from my home could also buy online if the price is low 

*11. Anything else which you would like to say?*
Ans: Want SATA 3/usb 3 MotherBoard if possible
-RAM I was looking for corsair vengence ddr3 1600MHZ 2x4GB or another if anyone suggest any better.
-Confuse between AMD fx 6300 or FX 8350 or if anyone can suggest better with better MB that can come under my budget
-If my CHassis and HDD are good what I was looking to buy was {other than processor and MB}
 -CM SMPS THunder 600w or better 
 -Corsair vengence RAM min 1600 mhz or better if it can come under budget
 -Might be Graphic card if it can come under this budget, probably 2gb MSI/AMD/ATI 

Possible MB+Processor I heard are good
AMD FX 6300+GA78LMTUSB3


Also since my MB died the gigabyte guys told me that they wont even touch my MB as it is out of warranty, just want to know if any company can provide after warranty service as well that would be better like they charge money to fix the MB would be better.

aLSO I WAS GOING TO INCLUDE CORSAIR H80I BUT THAT WOULD TAKE THE BUDGET WAY OFF LIMIT, will buy it later when will do the overclocking


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 28, 2013)

AMD FX6300	7500
Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3 *	5800
Kingston HyperX Blu DDR3 4 GB	2400	
Asus GTX 650Ti 2GB Boost OC	13500
Antec VP450P 450W	2800

Total 32000
You can go for 7790 for 9.8k is budget is an issue but 650Ti is better


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 28, 2013)

AMD FX 6300 -7500,
Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3-5800, (This has 8 Power Phases)
Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz 4GB -2500,
Zotac GTX650Ti 2GB Boost -12000,
Seasonic S12II 420 -3600.
TOTAL -31,400.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 28, 2013)

bavusani said:


> AMD FX 6300 -7500,
> Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3-5800, (This has 8 Power Phases)
> Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz 4GB -2500,
> Zotac GTX650Ti 2GB Boost -12000,
> ...



+1 for this. Zotac GTX 650ti boost is priced at 12,700


----------



## king_of all (Nov 29, 2013)

bavusani said:


> AMD FX 6300 -7500,
> Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3-5800, (This has 8 Power Phases)
> Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz 4GB -2500,
> Zotac GTX650Ti 2GB Boost -12000,
> ...



-Looks nice but as I have searched the GPU alone take 450-Watt and if i bought 
  Seasonic S12II 420 wont it be less watt ?
-Also I was wondering about any MB which already have a internal Graphic card
-ALso I have seen those MB which have both same mouse and keyboard plug like in GA-970A-UD3 have some problem while playing game like to go forward to have to press the up key again { just an observation}
-I could go with 1-1.5 GB graphic card if it reduce the amount and I could get an 500-600W good SMPS to accomplish the Graphic card plus MB+processor+2 HDD+ 2 DVDRW will it be sufficient in 500W

THanks ALready my friend for helping me in this 



marvelousprashant said:


> AMD FX6300    7500
> Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3 *    5800
> Kingston HyperX Blu DDR3 4 GB    2400
> Asus GTX 650Ti 2GB Boost OC    13500
> ...


thx man but I have heard UD3 is better that DS3 ?


----------



## Cilus (Nov 29, 2013)

Buddy, no current GPU take 450W alone, that is the recommendation of a PSU for the whole system. Evne the highest end GPU like AMD R9 290X or GTX 780 Ti consumes power less than 250W.  The 420W PSU suggested here is perfectly fine for your rig. And ya, UD3 is better than DS3 but availability might be a problem. You can also opt for Asus M5A97 LE R2.0 motherboard @ 5.5K. You can ecen consider Antec VP450 @ 2.7K


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 29, 2013)

For Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3 there is no USB3.0 header but UD3 has one and also has 8 power phases.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 29, 2013)

Gigabyte mentions 2x usb3/2 on its ds3 specs page

@op If you can find it, ud3 is great.  It is a rarer species of motherboard


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 29, 2013)

Also why seasonic 420
Antec vp450 is 1k cheaper and good enough for op

And seasonic 520 is 4k if op wants a really solid psu


----------



## king_of all (Nov 29, 2013)

OK thanks for info but I want to ask, since i can't find a seasonic 420 but there is 430 ~4100 whether collermaster thunder 450 would do ALso I was thing of attaching Video capture car as well will 450 be sufficient or do i be needing more power for it 
PLease take a look at this


> *www.flipkart.com/psu/compare?ids=PSUDBM7EDGK2XYFZ,PSUDA3NCT4Z4SKKR





Cilus said:


> Buddy, no current GPU take 450W alone, that is the recommendation of a PSU for the whole system. Evne the highest end GPU like AMD R9 290X or GTX 780 Ti consumes power less than 250W.  The 420W PSU suggested here is perfectly fine for your rig. And ya, UD3 is better than DS3 but availability might be a problem. You can also opt for Asus M5A97 LE R2.0 motherboard @ 5.5K. You can ecen consider Antec VP450 @ 2.7K





*OK so WHich graphic card should I buy whici is good on both money and performance
Asus GTX 650Ti 2GB Boost OC    13500                    or          Zotac GTX650Ti 2GB Boost -12000*


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 29, 2013)

king_of all said:


> OK thanks for info but I want to ask, since i can't find a seasonic 420 but there is 430 ~4100 whether collermaster thunder 450 would do ALso I was thing of attaching Video capture car as well will 450 be sufficient or do i be needing more power for it
> PLease take a look at this
> 
> 
> ...



get Zotac as it has 5 years warranty if your register the porduct on the website within 14 days of purchase.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 29, 2013)

king_of all said:


> OK thanks for info but I want to ask, since i can't find a seasonic 420 but there is 430 ~4100 whether collermaster thunder 450 would do ALso I was thing of attaching Video capture car as well will 450 be sufficient or do i be needing more power for it
> PLease take a look at this



dont even consider cooler master thunder. get seasonic s12 ii 520 / seasonic s12 ii 430/ antec vp450p. your rig can be powered by any of these psus.


----------



## king_of all (Nov 30, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> dont even consider cooler master thunder. get seasonic s12 ii 520 / seasonic s12 ii 430/ antec vp450p. your rig can be powered by any of these psus.



Hey guys so i went to nehru place today for the price and found this
seasonic cannot be found there
GA-970A-USB3+fx 6300 = 12750 GR Solution, 13100 { ds3 in computer empire, not UD3 }
GTA 650TI boost = 13100 lowest in computer empire
rest have price high

Also i could not find SMC I bought my old rig from there but i think they have shifted, cause some other shop was there.

also the place where i am geeting low price they are not selling 970A-usb3, could you guy can tone dow on the graphic card lik 1-1.5 gb and that way we can get a better MB with built-in graphic + USB3+SATA6+ 8 phase
- also one of the seller was saying if i am putting such graphic card i should buy 700w CM thunder  such trick to sell


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 30, 2013)

king_of all said:


> Hey guys so i went to nehru place today for the price and found this
> seasonic cannot be found there
> GA-970A-USB3+fx 6300 = 12750 GR Solution, 13100 { ds3 in computer empire, not UD3 }
> GTA 650TI boost = 13100 lowest in computer empire
> ...



> No modern AM3/AM3+ motherboard has on-board graphics.

> you can replace the graphic acrd for 650ti non boost available for ~10k and change the motherboard for Aus M5A97 R2.0 available for ~7.1k to 7.2k.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 30, 2013)

king_of all said:


> Hey guys so i went to nehru place today for the price and found this
> seasonic cannot be found there
> *GA-970A-USB3*+fx 6300 = 12750 GR Solution, 13100 { ds3 in computer empire, not UD3 }
> GTA 650TI boost = 13100 lowest in computer empire
> ...



is this the DS3 version?price seems to fine.
gtx 650 ti boost is the best for its price. if you want to go for lower gpu due to budget, then get amd hd 7790 at 9.8k.but i do not recommend it. you cant get a better mobo than DS3 which has inbuilt gpu. all higher end mobo do not come with inbuilt gpu.
so which psu are you going to opt for?


----------



## king_of all (Nov 30, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> is this the DS3 version?price seems to fine.
> gtx 650 ti boost is the best for its price. if you want to go for lower gpu due to budget, then get amd hd 7790 at 9.8k.but i do not recommend it. you cant get a better mobo than DS3 which has inbuilt gpu. all higher end mobo do not come with inbuilt gpu.
> so which psu are you going to opt for?



Antec vp450 or vp 550 also seasonic is available online will try to see if i can get it from flipkart or is there any good online computer site ?

Also 650ti boost also come in 1 gb as well is it good


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 30, 2013)

king_of all said:


> Antec vp450 or vp 550 also seasonic is available online will try to see if i can get it from flipkart or is there any good online computer site ?



you can try at mdcomputers, primeabgb, smcinternational,itdepot etc. all these are reliable.
also dont for get to get the vp450*p* if you are unable to find seasonic


----------



## king_of all (Nov 30, 2013)

could you give ther address also what about 650ti boost 1gb
Also 
[h=1]M5A97 R2.0 has 4+2 power phase design will it effect the working much of the pc[/h]


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 30, 2013)

king_of all said:


> could you give ther address also what about 650ti boost 1gb



for how much are you getting it?. it is advised to get 2gb. but if budget does not permit, then get 1 gb.



king_of all said:


> [h=1]M5A97 R2.0 has 4+2 power phase design will it effect the working much of the pc[/h]



nope. if you can spend 1k more, then get asus m5a97 *evo *r2.0 which has 6 power phases


----------



## king_of all (Nov 30, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> for how much are you getting it?. it is advised to get 2gb. but if budget does not permit, then get 1 gb.
> 
> 
> 
> nope. if you can spend 1k more, then get asus m5a97 *evo *r2.0 which has 6 power phases



OK also i was thinking whether corsair vengence or the kingston hyperx is better and should i buy 2x4gb ram or just 1x8 gb ram, two could help in identifying which was has gone bad, what do you think


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 30, 2013)

king_of all said:


> OK also i was thinking whether corsair vengence or the kingston hyperx is better and should i buy 2x4gb ram or just 1x8 gb ram, two could help in identifying which was has gone bad, what do you think



hyperx blu is a better overclocker than vengeance. i suggest to get hyperx blue 2x 4gb from flipkart . it sells one stick for rs 2250.


----------



## king_of all (Nov 30, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> hyperx blu is a better overclocker than vengeance. i suggest to get hyperx blue 2x 4gb from flipkart . it sells one stick for rs 2250.



OK thank you i will try to find a better shop for amd 



king_of all said:


> OK thank you i will try to find a better shop for amd


thank you for being so patient with me and answering all me questions :_ onelast question if I got 970a-ud3 somehow and some money which 1866 mhz RAM should i take to get better graphics ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 30, 2013)

king_of all said:


> could you give ther address also what about 650ti boost 1gb
> Also
> *M5A97 R2.0 has 4+2 power phase design will it effect the working much of the pc*



You cannot overclock with 4+2 power phases and it does not pass any stability tests but it does not affect your gaming at all.


----------



## king_of all (Nov 30, 2013)

OK just heard from a friend about a new MB GA-970A-UD3P, any comments on this it got all the latest feature of ud3 it says ultra durable 4 as compare to ultra  durable 3 in ud3


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 30, 2013)

bavusani said:


> You cannot overclock with 4+2 power phases and it does not pass any stability tests but it does not affect your gaming at all.



small overclock should not create any problems at all.



king_of all said:


> OK just heard from a friend about a new MB GA-970A-UD3P, any comments on this it got all the latest feature of ud3 it says ultra durable 4 as compare to ultra  durable 3 in ud3



buy it if you can find it in a local shop. Even old ud3 is very hard o find.


----------



## king_of all (Dec 1, 2013)

Also Any good 1866 DDR3 RAM ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 1, 2013)

king_of all said:


> Also Any good 1866 DDR3 RAM ?



you wont notice any considerable real world improvements unless you run memory intensive benchmarks. those high speed memory is essentially intended for those people who likes to set world records. you absolutely wont need it.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 1, 2013)

@OP if you are not into overclocking,get the DS3 motherboard.Won't be disappointed at all,since UD3 boards are a rarity.Of course if you find one(UD3) then buy without a blink of an eye.



rijinpk1 said:


> you wont notice any considerable real world improvements unless you run memory intensive benchmarks. those *high speed memory is essentially intended for those people who likes to set world records. you absolutely wont need it*.


+1 for this.
Why waste money on such high memory components,when the work to be performed can be easily done by budget-to-mid range RAM's?
The remainder amount could be easily decided to buy some extra accessories *if needed*.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 1, 2013)

king_of all said:


> Also Any good 1866 DDR3 RAM ?



Like others have mentioned, there is no need of higher frequency ram. You can also overclock ram to that frequency if you want.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 3, 2013)

^^ Agreed. HyperX Blue Rams do have the reputation to run at 2000 MHz speed. Get the 1600 MHz one, learn how to overclock it and then overclock it to higher speed.


----------



## king_of all (Dec 6, 2013)

OK guy I am not getting the UD3 I have tried to find it for 2 days in  nehru place but no result, SO now I have increased my budget from 30k to  35-38K please suggest any good MB in that also which would have front  USB3 8+2 power phase also since I might not be doing any OC will M5A97  LE R2.0 is a good MB
ALso IS GA-990XA-UD3 a good MB ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 6, 2013)

king_of all said:


> OK guy I am not getting the UD3 I have tried to find it for 2 days in  nehru place but no result, SO now I have increased my budget from 30k to  35-38K please suggest any good MB in that also which would have front  USB3 8+2 power phase also since I might not be doing any OC will M5A97  LE R2.0 is a good MB
> ALso IS GA-990XA-UD3 a good MB ?



if you are not overclocking, get the asus LE or gigabyte ds3 mobo. if you want to overclock in future go for asus m5 a97 evo r2.0 at 8k / ECS a970a deluxe at 6k

since you have increased your budget, i suggest this
AMD FX 8320 -10000,
Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3-5200 / asus m5 a97 evor2.0- 8000/ecs a970a deluxe- 6000(if you want overclock without any problems)
kingston hyperx blu 4gb - 2250
r9 270x - 15k / gtx 760 - 19.5k
Seasonic S12II 520 -4000.


----------



## king_of all (Dec 6, 2013)

I dont have much work than playing games so buying 8320 would be more, I would like to stay with 6300 Also I am thinking id DS3 a good MB ALso please see if this config is ok and will keep running fine for 4-5 years
FX6300+GA-970a-ds3 or M5a97 LE r2.0 { which ever MB is best please suggest }
kingston hyperx blu 4gbx2
Zotac 650ti boost 2gb
Antec vs550 or VP550 or CM thunder 600 {SInce I can't fine seasonic in Nehru place }

ALso I have heard Aftersale service of asus is very bad ? 
I have to buy this 2morrow

ALso I could buy SSD 120gb or 200 gb with the extra money any suggestion also I will be downloading like 10-15 hour daily will it be good for ssd


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 7, 2013)

king_of all said:


> I dont have much work than playing games so buying 8320 would be more, I would like to stay with 6300 Also I am thinking id DS3 a good MB ALso please see if this config is ok and will keep running fine for 4-5 years
> FX6300+GA-970a-ds3 or M5a97 LE r2.0 { which ever MB is best please suggest }
> kingston hyperx blu 4gbx2
> Zotac 650ti boost 2gb
> ...



AMD FX 6300,
Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3,
Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz 4GB,
Asus R9 270X 2GB OC,
Antec VP550P,
Samsung 840 EVO 120GB SSD.

Asus RMA is best now compared to others but their lower end models are not able to OC properly.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 7, 2013)

bavusani said:


> AMD FX 6300,
> Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3,
> *Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz 4GB,*
> Asus R9 270X 2GB OC,
> ...



Kingston HyperX Blu offers same performance is much cheaper.


----------



## king_of all (Dec 8, 2013)

OK Guys so I bought the new rig here is the config
FX 6300 + Asus M5A97 EVO R2.0 - 15500
Kingston Hyper x blu 1600 Mhz 4gb x2 - 5400
Cooler master thunder 600W - 4200 { My Bro-in-Law insisted on it }
Zotac GTX 650 TI  Boost 2 GB - 13200

-Also IN the Bios I just changed the profile to optimal and I was able to get 3825Mhz from the processor isn't it awesome, please  suggest if it is safe to do this so soon, or should i do it may be 2-3 years later, here is the pic of the BIOS
-Also I am not getting exact 1600Mhz in the RAM is their any problem ?



Please also comment about this rig


----------



## Cilus (Dec 8, 2013)

Without a custom CPU cooler, running Processor at higher speed is not advised if you don't really know what are you doing. Though the stock cooler comes with FX-6300 can handle 200 MHz-300 MHz overclocking. Now 3825MHz is 325MHz higer than the stock speed of the processor which I don't recommend. Also don't use the Automatic overclocking features you are using currently. Instead of learn how to do manual overclocking by changing the CPU current, Multiplier and LLC in the BIOS and 3700 MHz is the speed I recommend with the stock cooler. You don't need to wait 2 years for learning it, just go through some overclocking guides and we can also help you here.
Rams are really overpriced, almost by 800 bucks. And the choice of PSU is not good, though it can handle the GPU. I guess Flipkat is offering lesser price for the Ram.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 8, 2013)

king_of all said:


> OK Guys so I bought the new rig here is the config
> FX 6300 + Asus M5A97 EVO R2.0 - 15500
> Kingston Hyper x blu 1600 Mhz 4gb x2 - 5400
> *Cooler master thunder 600W* - 4200 { My Bro-in-Law insisted on it }
> ...



Just exchange the above Coolermaster PSU with Antec VP450P.OK. You have select the exact RAM profile from the drop down menu in the RAM menu.For eg.1333,1600. You have to select 1600.OK.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 8, 2013)

king_of all said:


> OK Guys so I bought the new rig here is the config
> FX 6300 + Asus M5A97 EVO R2.0 - 15500
> Kingston Hyper x blu 1600 Mhz 4gb x2 - 5400
> Cooler master thunder 600W - 4200 { My Bro-in-Law insisted on it }
> ...



congrats. post pics also 
you should have believed forum members rather than your bro for the choice of power supply.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 8, 2013)

@king_of all, congrats for your brilliant purchase.Though nowadays I like and favour Intel,but for me AMD was always a favourable liking,even now also.
Your rig temp. are absolutely O.K. as depicted on your BIOS module pic. you've sent,and for the RAM configuration,do as @bavusani advised to do.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 8, 2013)

king_of all said:


> OK Guys so I bought the new rig here is the config
> FX 6300 + Asus M5A97 EVO R2.0 - 15500
> Kingston Hyper x blu 1600 Mhz 4gb x2 - 5400
> *Cooler master thunder 600W* - 4200 { My Bro-in-Law insisted on it }
> ...



Try to exchange that PSU for Seasonic S12II 520 W or Corsair GS600. CM Thunder is not good at all.


----------



## king_of all (Dec 8, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Just exchange the above Coolermaster PSU with Antec VP450P.OK. You have select the exact RAM profile from the drop down menu in the RAM menu.For eg.1333,1600. You have to select 1600.OK.


I tried that but the options that I could see in the BIOS are eith 14** something and the next upper option is 17** Mhz, so which one should I choose, Also can I OC RAM without the Custom CPU Cooler ?



rijinpk1 said:


> congrats. post pics also
> you should have believed forum members rather than your bro for the choice of power supply.


THanks Man, I was going with Antec VP550p But He was rather persistant for me to buy CM, Also I could not offended him , Also I will try to post a Cabinet Pic Also Will it be safe for me to Use other Cpu cooler and OC'ed the CPU, Will it not Reduce the life o f the System. I want it toWork fine for 4-5 years


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Dec 8, 2013)

@king_of all: congrats on your purchase.But change the psu,it WILL ruin your experience,i have seen many people going to NP with that psu in their hands.CHANGE IT ASAP,my cousin brother bought the same psu because the shopkeeper insisted on it and he ended up blowing his graphics card.
CHANGE IT! 
Everything else is great! kudos !


----------



## Cilus (Dec 8, 2013)

king_of all, 1st reset everything to default in the BIOS. The Speed of any component in the system is Base Clock Speed (which is 200 MHz in case of AMD motherboards) X Multiplier. For example, at stock the multiplier of your FX-6300 is 17.5 (200 X 17.5 = 3500). Now when you have done that automatic overclocking, the Core clock speed has been increased to something higher than 200 MHz, probably around 221MHz, resulting all the Ram speeds to be displayed different than 1600 MHz. Actually a 1600 MHz DDR3 Ram runs at 800MHz speed which is derived like *200 MHz (Core Clock Speed) X 4 (Ram Multiplier)  = 800 MHz DDR (Double Data Rate) or (800 X 2) = 1600 MHz effective speed. Now since your Core clock speed has been increased around 221 MHz, your options are like 1768 MHz (221MHz X 4 X 2).*

So, reset everything in the BIOS 1st and then select the Ram speed from Drop-down and you'll find 1600 on that list.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 8, 2013)

king_of all said:


> THanks Man, I was going with Antec VP550p But He was rather persistant for me to buy CM, Also I could not offended him , Also I will try to post a Cabinet Pic Also Will it be safe for me to Use other Cpu cooler and OC'ed the CPU, Will it not Reduce the life o f the System. I want it toWork fine for 4-5 years



that was i said, you should have believed forum members first. they provide best suggestions and will not try to mislead. if anyone doing so, there are people to correct it 
also  , overclocking simply means running transistors at higher speed than their usual speed which will certainly reduce the life if it remains in an overclocked state. but dont worry,it will work for any years without any problems. but do keep temps under control.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 9, 2013)

king_of all said:


> I tried that but the options that I could see in the BIOS are eith 14** something and the next upper option is 17** Mhz, so which one should I choose, Also can I OC RAM without the Custom CPU Cooler ?
> 
> 
> THanks Man, I was going with Antec VP550p But *He was rather persistant for me to buy CM, Also I could not offended him *, Also I will try to post a Cabinet Pic *Also Will it be safe for me to Use other Cpu cooler and OC'ed the CPU*, Will it not Reduce the life o f the System. I want it toWork fine for 4-5 years



Not with that PSU. No offence, but If your brother knew more you wouldn't have come here in the first place


----------



## king_of all (Dec 9, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Without a custom CPU cooler, running Processor at higher speed is not advised if you don't really know what are you doing. Though the stock cooler comes with FX-6300 can handle 200 MHz-300 MHz overclocking. Now 3825MHz is 325MHz higer than the stock speed of the processor which I don't recommend. Also don't use the Automatic overclocking features you are using currently. Instead of learn how to do manual overclocking by changing the CPU current, Multiplier and LLC in the BIOS and 3700 MHz is the speed I recommend with the stock cooler. You don't need to wait 2 years for learning it, just go through some overclocking guides and we can also help you here.
> Rams are really overpriced, almost by 800 bucks. And the choice of PSU is not good, though it can handle the GPU. I guess Flipkat is offering lesser price for the Ram.



Thanks for the advice I reset the BIOS to the Default setting and the RAM was showing 1600Mhz automatically , Also I post the AD on the OLX for the selling of the SMPS, lets see what Happen. I was getting the Antec VS550p in the same price as CM thunder 600W


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 9, 2013)

king_of all said:


> Thanks for the advice I reset the BIOS to the Default setting and the RAM was showing 1600Mhz automatically , Also I post the AD on the OLX for the selling of the SMPS, lets see what Happen. I was getting the Antec *VS550p* in the same price as CM thunder 600W



it is vp550p


----------



## king_of all (Dec 9, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> it is vp550p


THanks for the correction, I also wanted to know which ups should i buy since my 1 KVA microtek UPS is showing some problem too, like when i start it the main light is very dim { even when the light supply is good and no problem of of any fluctuation
 } and it sound the beep like the battery is being used but after some time it gets back to normal ?

I heard APC is a good one, but I was thinling about something in a 800VA


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 9, 2013)

king_of all said:


> THanks for the correction, I also wanted to know which ups should i buy since my 1 KVA microtek UPS is showing some problem too, like when i start it the main light is very dim { even when the light supply is good and no problem of of any fluctuation
> } and it sound the beep like the battery is being used but after some time it gets back to normal ?
> 
> I heard APC is a good one, but I was thinling about something in a 800VA



you can go for 800va if available. i suggest apc 1100 va which will come handy when you upgrade your gpu in future.


----------



## king_of all (Dec 9, 2013)

Which version of APC should i buy also,
Can you tell me how much will i get if i sell my microtek 1KVA ups { bought in 2009 }+ 3 days old CM thunder 600W in nehru place ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 9, 2013)

king_of all said:


> Which version of APC should i buy also,
> Can you tell me how much will i get if i sell my microtek 1KVA ups { bought in 2009 }+ 3 days old CM thunder 600W in nehru place ?



if ups is working good , then you may get atleast 5.5k.
this one . Buy Online APC Back UPS 1100 (BR1100CI-IN) in india
buy locally.


----------



## king_of all (Dec 10, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> if ups is working good , then you may get atleast 5.5k.
> this one . Buy Online APC Back UPS 1100 (BR1100CI-IN) in india
> buy locally.



thx for the help here is the pic of my cabinet


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 10, 2013)

king_of all said:


> thx for the help here is the pic of my cabinet
> View attachment 12916



next, what you need is a good cabinet


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 10, 2013)

king_of all said:


> thx for the help here is the pic of my cabinet
> View attachment 12916



Which cabinet is that?


----------



## king_of all (Dec 10, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Which cabinet is that?


Cm 410


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 10, 2013)

king_of all said:


> Cm 410



And why did you buy that cabinet?



Spoiler



That cabinet is a complete crap. Even my Rs. 1000 Zebronics cabinet has better cable management than that


----------



## king_of all (Dec 11, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> And why did you buy that cabinet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bought it in 2009 cause the seller told me it was good, Also since i did not did a survey on it, did the survey on other things,
I just downloaded AIO Asus software from there site and it is bundled with very need software their is one called turbo, which overclock the CPU RAM, Was tempt to try it, but as you all were saying NOT WITHOUT CPU COOLER


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 11, 2013)

king_of all said:


> Bought it in 2009 cause the seller told me it was good, Also since i did not did a survey on it, did the survey on other things,
> I just downloaded AIO Asus software from there site and it is bundled with very need software their is one called turbo, which overclock the CPU RAM, Was tempt to try it, but as you all were saying *NOT WITHOUT CPU COOLER*



Actually, you CAN do small overclocks with the stock CPU cooler. the problem is the PSU.


----------



## king_of all (Dec 14, 2013)

Hey guys I have noticed something new in my pc that whenever i play Prince of persia forgotten sand the CPU FAn is making too much noice it is running at 3500+ rpm is that OK, or should I be worried, also this is happenig when temp in delhi is about 11-14'C ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 14, 2013)

king_of all said:


> Hey guys I have noticed something new in my pc that whenever i play Prince of persia forgotten sand the CPU FAn is making too much noice it is running at 3500+ rpm is that OK, or should I be worried, also this is happenig when temp in delhi is about 11-14'C ?



> Install "CoreTemp" and run it.
> keep the PC idle for ~2 mins.
> Keep CoreTemp running and run POP for ~5 mins.
> Post the screenshot of CoreTemp.


----------



## king_of all (Dec 21, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> > Install "CoreTemp" and run it.
> > keep the PC idle for ~2 mins.
> > Keep CoreTemp running and run POP for ~5 mins.
> > Post the screenshot of CoreTemp.



Thanks man now it is working fine 


Also I want to buy a internal TV tuner card  just to capture the video from my old  Sony camera, since i don't want to give 1k-1.5k to people just for 3-4  movies, please suggest me a good card with win7x64 support within  1-1.5K, thanks in advance


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 21, 2013)

king_of all said:


> Thanks man now it is working fine
> 
> 
> Also I want to buy a internal TV tuner card  just to capture the video from my old  Sony camera, since i don't want to give 1k-1.5k to people just for 3-4  movies, please suggest me a good card with win7x64 support within  1-1.5K, thanks in advance



Post the temperatures anyways  No idea about TV tuner cards. Someone I know has an intex card. It's good but it's not clear though.


----------

